# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Liasis Mackloti

## CTReptileRescue

Just thought I would share a few new pictures.

Thanks
Rusty

----------


## Jase

i'm jealous

but besides me being green with envy......gorgeous

----------


## Schlyne

That's a beautiful sheen on the scales.

----------


## led4urhead

Great pics Rusty!  

I gotta ask, what ever came of this: http://www.ball-pythons.net/index.ph...ewtopic&t=3652 ?

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Nothing actually came from them "enjoying each others company"..lol
They have a gestation of about 60 or so days and no eggs have been laid. Althou they are said to mate between nov-feb lay between 8 to 14 eggs between april- july. and hatch from june to sept. We have not cycled them or done anything different so we may take more part in this schedule starting next month. We'll see what happens.
Thanks for the compliments
Rusty

----------


## led4urhead

Good luck Rusty!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marla

Thanks Rusty!  I love that iridescence.  It's like they slithered through an oil spill or something.

----------


## Smynx

Beautiful, Rusty. Liasis are my favorite. My male fuscus is growing pretty steadily. I moved him into a 30 gallon tank this week. He loves the extra room. They seem to enjoy coming out and exploring a lot more than BPs. My male is so curious he comes out any time I'm around his tank.

----------


## CTReptileRescue

I agree Smynx, our three Macklot's are very outgoing, always wanting to explore something. And luckily all three are great eaters.
Rusty

----------


## Rascal

pictures disapear? =-(

----------


## Schlyne

When the board changed formats a while back it lost a bunch of the older posts and some of the older pictures.

----------

